# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Ziek geweest en nu bloedingen

## ikke12

ik heb zaterdagmorgen mijn pil genomen. Die is er 15 minuten later er terug uitgekomen omdat ik ziek was.ik heb de volgende dagen mijn pil blijven nemen maar nu heb ik bloedingen en vraag me af of ik nu beter kan stoppen met de pil en de week die ik nu nog heb de volgende keer erbij te nemen of die te houden als reserve of dat ik ze toch moet blijven nemen.
hebben jullie raad of wat zouden jullie doen in mijn geval?

----------

